# traveling the country



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Me riding a freight train.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Me riding a freight train.


Very cool. If I was a young man I might be doing that too. Instead I bought a little 1979 rv and I am tootling the countryside in that. It's not free but I know how to be frugal with money. Be safe.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Come pick me up


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I emailed you but never heard back


----------

